# Train



## campervanjan (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone help with our maiden voyage to the continent. We plan to travel to Dunkirk, through to Bruges, on to Switzerland. I believe from there we can load the motorhome onto a train at chur to Italy. Any advice would br appreciated. We plan to travel end Nov to end Feb.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jan

Just curious - can't answer your question I'm afraid, so maybe ignore the rest of this post. :roll:

I have to ask why you would want to load the van on a train - presumably at considerable extra expense? 8O

Most of the major passes will be open, even if some smaller ones are closed, and to me that would be a high spot of the journey. (_No pun intended_. :wink: )

Alternatively if the weather is a concern, you could go via France all the way to Italy and miss out the mountains altogether. The cash savings would be quite considerable I should think, especially if you overnighted on Aires.

Dave


----------

